# First



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Hahahaha awesome


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Palm rd? At least you run a marcum!! I know mogrez is good just by the equipment


----------



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

Clr.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Hopefully able to get out Sunday morning, hope everyone stays away from the channel near the pipe, as pictures from other post showed open water a day or so ago.


----------

